# The Omega Has Landed



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

nice!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That looks a lot rougher that the sellers photo's, but (in my opinion!) is a better watch for it.

The case looks to have most of the original finish, despite a couple of dings, and the dial is certainly factory original.

I'd be pleased with that for Â£200 myself - if you budget another Â£100 for a service and polish you should be onto a keeper there!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch, great 1010 calibre , 28800bhp, sweep second & great condition for 1973 IMO

Well done for Â£200 !!

Cheers Martin


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Yes I like that too and with a little bit of TLC you've got yourself a really nice watch for the money. Good call that was ! :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Thanks for the positive comments, it will have a polish and service in the next few weeks, I have replaced the leather strap with a vintage stainless steel job. Not a perfect match but very good IMO, and I am more than happy with it as the time keeping seems to be excellent. Also my sister called round today, and she actually commented on it which is unusual to say the least. Oh and yes she liked it. Thanks again to all that have replied so far. Jonathan*


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

that is a nice piece, with a bit of a tidy up something to be proud of


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice piece indeed - any chance of some more photos?


----------



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

lovely watch


----------



## Kevinlesser (Aug 17, 2013)

Isn't the typography just timeless


----------

